# Hot Oil Treatment - for doggies?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm wondering if there are hot oil treatments for dogs ... or anything similar that will improve the quality and look of a Maltese coat. Just wanting something to bring back some moisture and shine to a coat that seems a little dull. Please share any positive experiences you may have with this type of product. Thanks in advance!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about a hot oil treatment as I've never used one for Bisou (I'm sure others will post with actual experience in this)...but I do put coconut oil on my hair about once a week (I live it in for a few hours then wash it out) because it adds shine and makes it soft. 

So last week, when I was doing my hair...I put a little on Bisou's hair as I was going to give her a bath later that day....it wasn't a _huge _amount...just made her hair a bit greasy/stringy while it was in there (I put it in the palms of my hands and smoothed it on her coat- all over) and then about 2 hours later, I gave her a bath. It made her hair shiny too. Also, I didn't have any problems with it not coming out of her hair.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 12 2010, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884812


> I'm not sure about a hot oil treatment as I've never used one for Bisou (I'm sure others will post with actual experience in this)...but I* do put coconut oil on my hair* about once a week (I live it in for a few hours then wash it out) because it adds shine and makes it soft.
> 
> So last week, when I was doing my hair...I put a little on Bisou's hair as I was going to give her a bath later that day....it wasn't a _huge _amount...just made her hair a bit greasy/stringy while it was in there (I put it in the palms of my hands and smoothed it on her coat- all over) and then about 2 hours later, I gave her a bath. It made her hair shiny too. Also, I didn't have any problems with it not coming out of her hair.[/B]


That sounds interesting for my own hair. Where would I find coconut oil? Thanks in advance. 

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up , Andrea!


oh, and ... *BUMP! :yes: *


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

After reading about rave reviews on coconut oil for your skin and hair I have been using it and love it as well. I buy it from my health food store and have also seen it in Walmart in the isle where you find regular cooking oils. Try to get the unrefined virgin oil it smells and works better. It is good for digestion, and all sorts of things. I also give a tsp or two to my furbabies and they love to eat it. I also rub it in their coat and leave it a little while and wash it out in their bath. It comes out easy and leaves their coat shiny and soft and easy to comb or brush out. It says you can cook with it so you can heat it and use it warm, not hot but I just rub in my hands and it melts so it is easy to rub in their coats. The funny thing is when I use it they love to groom each others face as they like the taste of it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've used Alberto V05 Hot Oil Treatment a few times with excellent results. It a people product but fine for Malts when used occasionally.

Cathy


[attachment=61783:resized___fixed.jpg]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I've been wondering about hot oil treatment for the fluffs myself. I noticed their hair's been dull and dry during the winter with the outdoor cold and indoor heat. I'm in Hawaii on vacation right now so I'm going to check out the local Walmart for coconut oil (there should be lots of coconut here, right :biggrin. And I recalled reading a newspaper article about comparison between various brands of hot oil treatment and Alberto V05 Hot Oil came up as the best one even when compared with more expensive brands. I'll try that if I can't find any coconut oil.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone; I'm going to try the coconut oil and see how I like that. I'll try it for myself as well ... my hair and skin tend to dry out really easily, and during the winter it's just that much worse.

Speaking of coconut in general ... Alice, Mia's mommy, sent the Ts some coconut chip doggie treats that she got from Tickled Pink. The dogs are absolutely MAD about them! I tasted it to see what it was like. It's just like regular thin "flakes" of coconut, just dried. It's yummy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Feb 12 2010, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885089


> I've used Alberto V05 Hot Oil Treatment a few times with excellent results. It a people product but fine for Malts when used occasionally.
> 
> Cathy
> 
> ...


I tried it too,worked pretty good. I don't usually try people stuff on my critters but it seemed harmless ,generally I'm alergic to everything so if it bothers me I figure it wil the fluffs too.


----------

